# Foster Pups!



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I got a call yesterday and today we have two foster pups...

They are AKC registered long coat male litter mates born on August 14.

The merle boy is 4lbs and the tri-color is 2lbs. Right now they are charting 5.5lbs and 7.5lbs. But it is a but early to tell for sure.

The merle boy has the best markings, and the tri-color has such a short little snout!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Jealous! I want that lil merle he is so cute.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Munchkin CSC said:


> Jealous! I want that lil merle he is so cute.


Hehe! He will be for adoption in a few weeks...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

oh...sweet! Do they have names?


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I feel bad I cannot remember what she told me the tri-color's name is. The merle was called Maximillion.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

lol nice, I can see T.C. in the last pic. He looks like he is starting to join the rest of the gang.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww they are very cute.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

T.C. was not pleased that there were new boys close to his age... They will learn to get along!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

They are very cute. I sure wish someone would call me and ask me to take a chi or two. Especially if they were that cute.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Hehe! Well, I actually did give her about 1/4 of what she paid for them since they did have AKC papers. I would rather shell out a bit of my cash and hope to get it back in adoption fee than let pups go to a sub par home.


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww. Adorable! Where did they come from.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Yesterday I got an email from a very distraught woman who needed to rehome her new puppies. It is a very unfortunate series of events. To make it even more heartbreaking, her 3 year old smooth coat chihuahua was poisoned this summer by a nasty neighbor. Her husband not knowing any better got the pups from a sub-par breeder as a present to her because she said there was such a void since her little girl died. 

She came over with the dogs about 20 minutes after we talked. She said that she could only handle one heartbreak a day. Tomorrow her son leaves for the military and on Tuesday she gets the results of what could be a huge life altering medical test. Poor woman!

I ended up giving her a bit of money for the pups. She only had them for 2 weeks and I know that I will ask more for them than what I will be putting into them in vet bills and what not to ensure a quality home that can afford to care for them. Needless to say the woman left my house sobbing. I feel so horrible for her.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Jess..I want the tri!! He/she is gorgeous!!! I am in love with him!!!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I know the tri is perfect!!! I am going to have to look up pedigrees. I am sure that they are not impressive but none the less...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Jealous* How cute are they?!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow they are both gorgeous. I want the merle one so bad! and I love how fluffy the little tri-colored pup is lol.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

They are little cuties. You did a nice thing helping her out that way.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ohhh there so cute and the merle I so want him.  

It's so nice of you to Foster them.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> Yesterday I got an email from a very distraught woman who needed to rehome her new puppies. It is a very unfortunate series of events. To make it even more heartbreaking, her 3 year old smooth coat chihuahua was poisoned this summer by a nasty neighbor. Her husband not knowing any better got the pups from a sub-par breeder as a present to her because she said there was such a void since her little girl died.
> 
> She came over with the dogs about 20 minutes after we talked. She said that she could only handle one heartbreak a day. Tomorrow her son leaves for the military and on Tuesday she gets the results of what could be a huge life altering medical test. Poor woman!
> 
> I ended up giving her a bit of money for the pups. She only had them for 2 weeks and I know that I will ask more for them than what I will be putting into them in vet bills and what not to ensure a quality home that can afford to care for them. Needless to say the woman left my house sobbing. I feel so horrible for her.


Okay tell me if I'm wrong or not, cuz I don't know if I understand it correctly: you bought the pups for a very low price and now you're gonna sell them for more?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

They are both so precious!! I hope they find great homes


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Aw, they're such lovely pups. I'm sure they'll get homes real quick. I love the little Merle boy...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.............They are both adorable and gorgeous. I love the tri-color one.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Keeffer said:


> Okay tell me if I'm wrong or not, cuz I don't know if I understand it correctly: you bought the pups for a very low price and now you're gonna sell them for more?



Hehe! No. I should have worded that more clearly. She was going to just give me the pups. I insisted that she take at least 25% of what she paid for them since they had their AKC paperwork. When I rescue/foster I do it all out of pocket. Any money I spend on the pups comes out of my bank account. These pups came from a shady breeder but the owner took very good care of them for the 2 weeks she had them. They appear to be healthy, so the odds are that I will not have to spend much on them for medical expenses. 

We go to the vet tomorrow for full workups, but I have a feeling that it will be the only medical expense I have for these pups. I vaccinate/de-worm here at home and already have the supplies ready to use. By the time they are old enough to get their Rabies, the odds are they will be in their new homes.

I have been rescuing/fostering for the past 4 years. I wont even begin to tell you how much I spend on these poor dogs who find their way to me. I do it because I love dogs and I feel that they all deserve a chance at a great life. 

These pups are a rare case. I have only once before ever been given healthy young full breed pups with AKC papers. I am in no means trying to make a profit off of these pups. (Though with the thousands of dollars I put into my rescue efforts over the years, if I were to make a profit for once would it really be unethical?) 

I charge a decent adoption fee for my fosters because I want them to go to forever homes where their family can afford to care for them. Statistics show that pets who are adopted out with a very low adoption fee are much more likely to just end up right back in the system. Since these pups are much more desirable yes, I will indeed make a bit of a higher adoption fee. That is why, knowing the owners unfortunate circumstances I felt the need to give her 25% of what she paid for them.

I hope this clarifies it a bit better for you.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I really want that little Tri Guy , His adorable,
Im in love with him, i wish he could come here. lool


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh that poor woman what she muct have gone through losing her chi over some evil person poisining it..!! that is disgraceful and i hope they get their comeuppance!

Well done for taking in the pups, I wouldn never be able to foster as i couldnt give them up to new homes!! too greedy!! they are all soo cute!! i love the merle!xxx


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sad story. I hope everything turns out ok for her.





Prosephone said:


> Yesterday I got an email from a very distraught woman who needed to rehome her new puppies. It is a very unfortunate series of events. To make it even more heartbreaking, her 3 year old smooth coat chihuahua was poisoned this summer by a nasty neighbor. Her husband not knowing any better got the pups from a sub-par breeder as a present to her because she said there was such a void since her little girl died.
> 
> She came over with the dogs about 20 minutes after we talked. She said that she could only handle one heartbreak a day. Tomorrow her son leaves for the military and on Tuesday she gets the results of what could be a huge life altering medical test. Poor woman!
> 
> I ended up giving her a bit of money for the pups. She only had them for 2 weeks and I know that I will ask more for them than what I will be putting into them in vet bills and what not to ensure a quality home that can afford to care for them. Needless to say the woman left my house sobbing. I feel so horrible for her.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

pompom said:


> Oh I really want that little Tri Guy , His adorable,
> Im in love with him, i wish he could come here. lool


Yeah they both are adorable I wish I could own one already but no, another couple years before I should even begin to think of such I need to have a full time job since right now I can't even afford my own bills. Though they sure are cute to look at.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> Yesterday I got an email from a very distraught woman who needed to rehome her new puppies. It is a very unfortunate series of events. To make it even more heartbreaking, her 3 year old smooth coat chihuahua was poisoned this summer by a nasty neighbor. Her husband not knowing any better got the pups from a sub-par breeder as a present to her because she said there was such a void since her little girl died.
> 
> She came over with the dogs about 20 minutes after we talked. She said that she could only handle one heartbreak a day. Tomorrow her son leaves for the military and on Tuesday she gets the results of what could be a huge life altering medical test. Poor woman!
> 
> I ended up giving her a bit of money for the pups. She only had them for 2 weeks and I know that I will ask more for them than what I will be putting into them in vet bills and what not to ensure a quality home that can afford to care for them. Needless to say the woman left my house sobbing. I feel so horrible for her.




Wow, sometimes ones best intentions aren't always right. Thats so said to hear about what happening to her. Such a shame, I know that must be just terrible.


----------

